# What to do with a high mite count in October?



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Apivar I believe will be fine. The main thing is that you want the bees to make contact with it, so put it in the bee cluster. Bee cluster will be warm, so I wouldn't worry about the low temps.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

Well...you have a lot assumptions. You need an accurate % Not withstanding if you found 11 mites its my opinion that hive is in trouble. Absolutely treat with Apivar and do it ASAP. Then feed the heck out of them one quart at a time with a 1.5:1 syrup ( yes you read it right) to keep the queen laying well past the point she'd normally shut down. You need healthy winter bees, and given your locale...you still have time. It's far better to go into winter with a smaller cluster of healthy bees than a large cluster of sick bees


----------



## dawsong (Jun 9, 2013)

I would spray the bees or dampen them with the spray of Oxalic acid an in 2 weeks do it again an that will get the mites that was in the brood the first time. 5 oz in 1/2 gal. water then mix with 1/2 gal. sugar syrup.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I think apivar and feed is a better choice at this time.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

After a bit of research, the label for Mite Away (MAQS) says that daytime temps have to be 50 to 80 degrees. It explicitly says that night temps do not matter. Our temps are expected to be in the 60's for the next week, so this could work if I apply it tomorrow.

dawsong, the Oxalic spray sounds interesting though I've never heard of applying it this way. Do you have any experience with this approach?

I would prefer a "softer" treatment so one of these seems like a viable option.

Erik


----------



## oliver.karp (Apr 7, 2014)

Is a three to four percent mite count really that high this time of year? I am asking seriously. This is my third winter and I have gone through two previous winters with higher mite counts. Of course, any mite count above 0-1% is a concern, but how high is too high in October in the mid-South? (Clearly there will be a wide range of opinions but I am open to them all)

I treated with a full course of Apivar, placed in accordance with the instructions, in late summer. My counts then were 5% give or take, on several hives measured by alcohol wash. Four weeks later (this past weekend) I averaged a 4.28 percent on a two hive sample about 800 bees- I counted) 

I am debating using MAQS to bring that percentage down but like the original post- I have the same treatment question. Randy Oliver's website is informative but not definite on the treatment threshold. So opinions please...is it worth the time, effort and cash?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

A couple of points Oliver. Going from 5% down to about 4% during a time when mite counts are typically spiking is not insignificant and secondly give it a few more weeks as per the instructions. Apivar delivers a low dosage over an extended treatment period. It could well be that two weeks from now your counts will be dramatically lower.


----------



## oliver.karp (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

erikebrown said:


> After a bit of research, the label for Mite Away (MAQS) says that daytime temps have to be 50 to 80 degrees. It explicitly says that night temps do not matter. Our temps are expected to be in the 60's for the next week, so this could work if I apply it tomorrow.


yes if you have the proper temperatures for 7 days.
it certainly is faster acting than apivar and penetrates to the brood.
whatever you choose the clock is ticking for getting healthy winter bees.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Have you considered a round of OAV treatments? You can treat when temps are 37 and above.


----------



## oliver.karp (Apr 7, 2014)

((Have you considered a round of OAV treatments?))

Yes- I am a customer! But, my hives are still rearing lots of brood in NC.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

oliver.karp said:


> ((Have you considered a round of OAV treatments?))
> 
> Yes- I am a customer! But, my hives are still rearing lots of brood in NC.


No problem, just do the three rounds.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

snl, I don't have the equipment to vaporize the hive, and as a top bar hive I'm not sure how well this works with the entrances near the top of the hive.

Erik


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

erikebrown said:


> snl, I don't have the equipment to vaporize the hive, and as a top bar hive I'm not sure how well this works with the entrances near the top of the hive.
> 
> Erik


If you had the equipment and could find a way to insert the vap, why could you not temporarily close the entrance with foam rubber, old rags, whatever.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

snl said:


> No problem, just do the three rounds.


Are you suggesting he remove his Apivar strips and begin an OAV regimen even though his recommended Apivar treatment period isnt completed?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> Are you suggesting he remove his Apivar strips and begin an OAV regimen even though his recommended Apivar treatment period isnt completed?


No, my reading of this thread was that he was looking for suggestions, not that there was a treatment started.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

snl said:


> No, my reading of this thread was that he was looking for suggestions, not that there was a treatment started.


He stated he was 4 weeks into a 6 week minimum Apivar treatment period. Had that not been the case I think your suggestion is a good one. There is some confusion on this thread between the op who was asking for recommendations and Oliver's situation.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

erikebrown said:


> That's a 3-4% level presuming I had around 300 bees. Should I treat at this level in October


Erik I strongly recommend that you do the download of this guide http://honeybeehealthcoalition.org/varroa/ and see page 8. I hope that help you make the best decisions for your bees.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks, Eduardo, appreciate the link.

I placed a single MAQS in the hive last week as we were due for some warmer temperatures. Some cold nights but warmer days. Today it was 75+ Fahrenheit (24+ C) and I took the strip out. The bees weren't happy to see me but otherwise seemed okay.

Erik


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

erikebrown said:


> I was rather busy and frequently out of town most of the summer, and never did a mite check until today. Today I pulled a brood frame from my top bar hive and did a sugar shake with a half-cup of bees. I found 11 mites. That's a 3-4% level presuming I had around 300 bees. Should I treat at this level in October?
> 
> I know mite away strips recommend temps between 50 and 80 degrees. Given our nights are pushing the low 40's (Fahrenheit, of course) with temps below 40 next weekend, can I use these? If not what would you recommend?
> 
> ...


The instructions say that DAY TIME temps should be between 50 and 92F. Don't worry about night time temps being below the range.


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

How do you place Mite Away Gel strips in a Top Bar hive?


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Thomassen said:


> How do you place Mite Away Gel strips in a Top Bar hive?


I took 2 or 3 empty bars from the back of the hive and placed them just behind the brood area sliding everything else back. Placed the MAQS on the floor of the hive below the empty bars. After the treatment period, removed the MAQS, pulled out the empty bars, slid everything back into the original spots and put the empty bars back where they came from. Worked great. Hope this helps.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

Thomassen said:


> How do you place Mite Away Gel strips in a Top Bar hive?


I've been wondering the same. For my recent adventure (that is, this post), I pinched the strip between two bars within the brood nest. With our cold nights I was worried that placing an empty space in the hive might not be a good idea.

I'd be interested in knowing how other TBH keepers do this. Did a few searches on Google and YouTube and was unable to find anyone recommending a method. Was rather surprised by this.

Erik


----------

